# Hard mounting Fabco NV 55



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if Rex is still around? Sent an email and no word back.

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html

Looking to buy a Fabco NV 55 needle valve and hard mount it to my regulator.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Or if not... the adaptors I would need to mount it myself?


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

patw did this and added a really smart way to make incremental adjustments (a Vernier modification) and posted instructions and AutoCAD schematics here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/69360-fabco-needle-valve-vernier-mod.html

I'm the type that needs to play with this stuff with his hands to understand, and traded patw plants for a couple sets. It's a really great idea -- incremental increases of CO2 -- like, days -- while observing fauna solves the C problem, which is really the biggest nutrient problem -- and works with any valve. By solving the measurement problem at the valve (by measuring incremental turns of the valve), you can revert whenever you want to and are way more accurate than any drop checker, while still using such inexpensive devices to get a ball park of CO2 levels so you can talk about it with other gardeners, for example. Minus other factors like flow/etc, of course. This was an awesome trade.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

I think Rex may actually have a real life. When I purchased the valve and BC from him there were usually days spent waiting for a responce to my inquries.

Wet, Thanks for the kind words. Just to let you know, the plants you traded for the mod dials are doing well (as is the Rhizo I'm fighting right now).

Pat


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow thanks! Looks great. I'll give this a shot even though I'm not good with diy projects =/


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's the final pdf of the dial sets. I did a lot in case there was any demand. It never really took off.

View attachment Fabco Vernier Mod.pdf


Pat


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

You can contact the guy's at sumoregulator.com. They should have all the pieces you need to mount your fabco to your regulator. That's where I get all my nick nacks.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ah thanks Nokturnalkid. I hear the connectors are flimsy and could break off easily, how's yours?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Is Jeremy at OAD still open? He has/had Fabco needle valves, parts and post body kits. Below is a picture of that kit.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Question 
Did you cut out the dials in cad and then mount them to something stiffer?
What did you use?

GREAT IDEA - Thank you


----------

